# Hummers already



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html

Looks like my feeders go out tomorrow.I have been getting itchy to put them out because I am tired of the Hosp's.I noticed the other day a garage in back of my house about 150 yrds away has 6 bird houses
nailed to the side of it and its all loaded with Hosp's.No way I can win the battle (when it comes to regular bird feeders) against them.Will miss the chickadee's and house finches(saw my 1st junco today) I get at my feeders. Will still feed goldfinches and orioles along with feeding the hummers.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

This will help your battle with the house sparrows and help all the native birds: http://www.sparrowtraps.net/front_view.htm


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

We just had a hummer buzz the window where we hang the feeder, ours is going up as we speak. (New Boston)


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

had mine out for a few days,nothing yet.last yr i didnt get one til july so we will see what happens. as far as the sparrows go,i think i solved the problem,on my tube feeders i cut down the perches on them so only the finches and chickadees can perch.gonna stop using the platform type feeder and carriage type feeder


----------

